

Ask HN: Need help figuring out the best ways to promote a startup event in SF... - wh-uws

Hi guys. I&#x27;m working on a startup crawl event in SF for next month on July 25.
Here&#x27;s a link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;driveless.crowdtilt.com&#x2F;sf-startup-crawl-summer-2014<p>So far I&#x27;ve already got a hacker house called the Negev and OpenDNS signed up to participate as host locations.<p>What are the best channels to get good people for the event and also find startups who would be interested.
======
ASquare
For people who might be interested in attending - consider posting on
eventbrite & crunchbase. Also if you just google "san francisco startup
events" you will find resources that promote startup events - just reach out
to them

------
wh-uws
clickable links:

[https://driveless.crowdtilt.com/sf-startup-crawl-
summer-2014](https://driveless.crowdtilt.com/sf-startup-crawl-summer-2014)

[http://thenegev.com/](http://thenegev.com/)

[http://www.opendns.com/](http://www.opendns.com/)

------
zurgresh
Make sure you have a mechanical bull. Game changer. Innovate.

